# 1/13-1/14 Snow in NE Indiana....



## InPlowBoy (Jan 7, 2004)

Here are some pics. from the 6" snow fall and winds we had at one of my contracts 1/13 & 1/14....


----------



## InPlowBoy (Jan 7, 2004)

*More Pics...*

More Pics....


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Jealous................


----------



## InPlowBoy (Jan 7, 2004)

Expecting another 5-7+ here again thru late tonite. Starting this afternoon late - I guess... Whenever the storm makes it here. Hopefully it will slow to a crawl when it gets here and gives us alot more than that too....

Bring On The Fun.....


Show Me The Money......


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

know of any work for a sub? im ready to drive north.... here in indy we cant hit the 2" trigger


----------



## InPlowBoy (Jan 7, 2004)

Don't have a clue for any sub work.... Sorry.... I am just in from a contract customers place.... Got to go back around 11pm and then back again by 3am... While I was there I had 2 guys with plows drive thru and check out my work and rig very carefully... I have a feeling the both of them are in the market for my customer.... Kinda pi**ed me off.... They couldn't have been more obvious at what they were both doing.... They each made a couple of SLOW laps around the lot and then the one got out of his truck and was scuffing the lot with his foot to see how much snow was there yet.... I couldn't get to him before he was back in his truck and out but, I sure would have loved to have caught up with him... Neither one of them had anything for markings on the their trucks.... And they were both tough looking rigs.... D**N that makes me mad.... Oh well - it is a contract customer.... They will be buying out the contract if they try to decide to change now.... Nite guys.. Gonna crash for a bit and then back to it again.... Snow pretty hard up here right now... Has been since about 3:30pm with winds blowing it around....

IPB....


----------



## tbone3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice obs!! We finally just got snow in NJ! Its about dang time.

Tom


----------



## InPlowBoy (Jan 7, 2004)

Man - We can't buy a snow storm here now. Nothing in just short of a month. An inch here and there but, not enuf to plow... It's been in the 40's and 50's here alot... Some 20's but, when that cold there's been no moisture around to make anything... It would be nice to get some snow again - sometime.....


----------

